# Nicotine Patches in Dubai



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

:attention:

Hi there.. 
I want to quit smoking, and yes that is amazing. I have tried before, and I think that nicotine patches are the best way for me. 
Does anyone know if it's available for purchase in Dubai? And what is the price? 


Thanks, cie


----------



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

anyone???


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

cie91 said:


> :attention:
> 
> Hi there..
> I want to quit smoking, and yes that is amazing. I have tried before, and I think that nicotine patches are the best way for me.
> ...


Hi you can them them from a pharmacy. I know you can definitely get it from Boots


----------



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

Nice, thanks..


----------



## Ilockett (May 5, 2011)

Have you given up now?


----------

